
Raspberry Pi makers release own-brand OS - Yuioup
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-38403423
======
kevindong
The title is a bit misleading. The Raspberry Pi foundation is just releasing
their own, custom desktop environment (called 'PIXEL') for PC and Mac.

They're also providing a Debian-based x86 distro (i.e. Raspbian) with the
PIXEL DE preinstalled.

[https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/pixel-pc-
mac/](https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/pixel-pc-mac/)

